# Issues with breeding



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Okay..I have a 2 year old Nigerian Dwarf buck. When I got him I was told that he has produced 3 kids. Not sure if he produced them for the girl before me or the people before her (she didn't have him very long). In November I put my 2 1/2 year old Nigerian Dwarf doe (has been bred before) in with him 2-3 different times. I thought she was bred, she didn't come back into heat (that I noticed anyway). I did not see her get bred but she did have some white discharge. NOTE: Our buck pen is about 1/4 mile from our doe pen. I moved our bucks down by our does for the winter (about the first of January), because it is warmer and easier to care for them there. Now since the boys are by the girls, it seems my doe came back into heat again! Possibly twice, but it would have been 2 weeks apart instead of 4 weeks apart. They are currently in together, but I haven't witnessed any breedings or discharge. Her usual symptoms of heat are peeing, talking, trying to get to the buck, discharge, and redness of her vulva. Now she has only been talking and her vulva is red.. so not all of the symptoms of heat. So.. do you think she is bred? I can try to get pics but its not real easy for me as I have a PC. Sorry this is so long and confusing! Thanks!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would send in blood to pregnancy test.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Remember that hormones are raging if she IS bred and they are raging every 18-21 days if she's NOT bred. So it can get really confusing! As annoying as it is, the pregnancy test is the the only way to be sure. (Take that from someone who has been sweating out those pregnancies/non-pregnancies for years!)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Urine tests cost $15 mailed in to BET Labs. Blood tests are less expensive and there are a lot of labs that offer pregnancy tests for goats : WADDL, Biotracking, and many many others.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank You!! I'll check out some of the labs when I get a minute.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

With either blood or urine samples, are they able to tell at all how far along they are? Like if they are 30 days along or 3 months along? I think I'm going to go with Biopryn and do a blood sample. Someone I know works in a lab taking blood, and she told me she would be happy to help me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All they can tell you is pregnant or not.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK thanks! I didn't think so but wanted to make sure. My family is wondering why I want to do a test and why I can't just wait. Lol, I guess they don't quite understand us goat fanatics!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Working on getting supplies to do a blood test, but what do ya'll think of these pics?

https://gm1.ggpht.com/Jc9lrsURkkMI6...BKhj5aDZkwoCHaX2w16ao8rFQ8Q=w1024-h589-l75-ft
https://gm1.ggpht.com/xN48Pk-yr2U0y...PgJKfQFQNu00NQC7W1c4x1HHzu0=w1024-h589-l75-ft
https://gm1.ggpht.com/bX8fEqGcwgdlE...SiMVesVAvEk1VCt_WFe5_jclYeK=w1024-h589-l75-ft
https://gm1.ggpht.com/eWV1aDRQKOZyI...qOyVda2WuQVmlekWzJ82YZ9aQ53=w1024-h589-l75-ft
https://gm1.ggpht.com/su7pql24tjHWW...rPKtBpfVQbo8qNZpO_vjfJDsdd_=w1024-h589-l75-ft


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Sorry the pics are bad, barn lighting is terrible :/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

When I click the links it shows an error message


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ugh! Having a hard time uploading stuff lately.. I'll try again.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I've got them!


----------



## HopsNLops (Jul 18, 2015)

Blood test, it's extremely cheap, simple and quick. I've gotten results back before the end of the week in some cases. If you don't know how to draw blood a goat-smart friend or vet can do it for you.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm planning on drawing some blood, I have someone that said they will help me. However I still have to get some supplies and stuff, so in the meantime I just took a few pics and wanted to know what ya'll thought about her


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think she looks bred, though it's a little hard to tell in the photos.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK. A bad cell phone camera, combined with terrible barn lighting and a doe that isn't always cooperative made getting even these pics hard.. lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news on this doe?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I think she's starting to build an udder. Her vulva is very red.. I'm wondering if she's getting close and going to 'get an udder' quickly, or if she was never bred and is in heat. I'm still getting supplies around to get her blood tested.. been _so_ busy with family stuff lately.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

One of my does gets that puffy look about a week before she kids...


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, I am wondering about that.. her 140th day would be the 20th of this month.. she kidded on day 146 last year with twins.

P.S.- If any of you would like to follow her kidding thread, here is the link. 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/daisys-waiting-thread-190494/


----------

